#kubuntu-se 2011-09-26
<bittin>  Är det någon som har en Philips 1:a o känner för att göra mig en tjänst?
 * x_link har inte.
<bittin> Nån stockholmare som känner för att hjälpa till o skruva senare ikväll?
#kubuntu-se 2011-09-27
<x_link> Philip5: Har HTC kommit ut med info om någon ny lur än?
<x_link> Läste något om en HTC Sensation X eller vad det var?
<Philip5> ja den
<Philip5> och en budgetvariant av sensation
<Philip5> men den nya sensation är mest lite överklockad, större batteri och extra EQ-grejer så får man med bättre hörlurar
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-23
<Philip5> MaxJezy: var bron nått att se igår då?
<MaxJezy> neee
<Philip5> inte oväntar med danskar
<Philip5> något nytt på laddarfronten?
<Philip5> eller är du lika blåst fortfarande?
<MaxJezy> ja, nu har jag väntat 21 dagar
<MaxJezy> om inte det kommer imorgon så sätter jag negativt betyg, och lägsta poäng på allt.
<MaxJezy> och kräver pengarna tillbaka
<MaxJezy> oavsätt om det kommer eller ej så blir det lågt betygmen kanske inte negativt
<MaxJezy> beroende på vad jag får i kompensation
<MaxJezy> får jag något minneskort eller så är det okej och jag ger positivt betyg men lågt betyg på frakttiden och även på annpnsbeskrivning
<Philip5> har tradera några säljgarantier så som ebay och paypal har?
<MaxJezy> jag tror inte det
<MaxJezy> ska försöka hitta en tråd jag såg igår p flashback som fick mig att garva hårt
<MaxJezy> https://www.flashback.org/t2225044
<Philip5> haha, låter ju nästan som du som skulle vara säljaren :D
<Philip5> :P
<Philip5> kanske är så d200-snubben tänker. du fick den så billigt så då får du fan ingen laddare ;P
<Philip5> har du sett den här videon om hur man kan göra coola timelaps? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5YiFyiuEr_Q
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-24
<maxjezy> Philip5, http://www.tradera.com/objektiv-blandat-auktion_302004_190429503
<maxjezy> va tror du det är för mount?
<maxjezy> både canon och nikon?
<maxjezy> det är ju två 28-105 objektiv, identiska
<maxjezy> och alla utom ett börjar på brännvidden 28
<maxjezy> ett på 24
<maxjezy> jävligt skum annons
<Philip5> vet inte? ser nästan ut som det står minolta på capsen på mounten
<Philip5> men de ser nästan moderna ut för minoltagluggar
<maxjezy> tycker det är mycket skumt
<Philip5> det är ett sånt här som lådan tillhör: http://www.amazon.com/Sigma-28-105mm-3-8-5-6-Aspherical-A-Mount/dp/B0000501U9
<maxjezy> misstänker att det är lite varierat då
<maxjezy> någon som rånat en sigma transport
<Philip5> med gamla dåliga grejer :D
<maxjezy> de har givetvis väntat så prylarna svalnat
<Philip5> väntat i 10 år 
<maxjezy> paranoia är tjuvens bästa egenskap
<maxjezy> tittade på säljarens andra auktioner och det är typiskt tjuvgods
<maxjezy> sånt som säljer lätt på tradera
<maxjezy> jag måste skaffa en zoom men vet inte vilken som är prisvärd
<maxjezy> och min laddare är inte ens på väg
<maxjezy> fick sms igår om att jag skulle skicka adressen igen
<maxjezy> han skulle ju skickat i torsdags eller fredags
<maxjezy> men frågar om adressen på måndag
<Philip5> hehe, härligt
<maxjezy> jag bad tjejen min ringa idag och be honom fara och flyga
<Philip5> och börjar man skälla ut han så får man väl ingen laddare alls
<maxjezy> får se om hon gjort det när hon kommer hem från jobbet
<maxjezy> jag orkar inte bry mig längre
<maxjezy> kan känna mig blåst
<maxjezy> 22 dagar har passerat, blir väl en månad om jag ens får grejerna
<Philip5> vad gav du för kameran=
<Philip5> ?
<maxjezy> har jag glömt
<maxjezy> 800 typ
<Philip5> :)
<Philip5> kanske är den där snubben på flashback som du köpt av ;)
<maxjezy> ja, man börjar ju misstänka det
<maxjezy> kanske var 850
<Philip5> han kanske sålda laddaren till någon annan för 200 kr ;)
<maxjezy> jag gav han tre alternativ, att köpa tillbaka kameran
<maxjezy> att skicka laddaren och ett batteri eller något som kompensation
<maxjezy> eller negativt omdömme
<maxjezy> han svarar att han ska skicka laddaren men ingen kompensation
<maxjezy> dvs, han skickar laddaren men får endå negativt omdömme
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> har han många omdömmen sedan tidigare som han borde vara rädd om?
<maxjezy> 4 som säljare, 30 som köpare
<maxjezy> 5 som säljare var det visst
<Philip5> aha
<Philip5> alltid nått
<Philip5> maxjezy: är det så här din tjej resonerar också som hon som är gift med al bundy i modern family?!?! :D
<Philip5> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/04/sofia-vergara-breasts_n_3385399.html
<maxjezy> ja, hon är glad över att gud gav henne mig
<Philip5> istället för big boobs
<maxjezy> aa
<maxjezy> boobsen blir ju väldigt stora när man får barn dock
<maxjezy> både mina och hennes växte till sig
<maxjezy> jaha, det är på huffington post alyona är nu
<maxjezy> hon jobbade ju på RT tidigare
<maxjezy> en av anledningarna att man titta på RT öht, nu kanske man börjar titta på huffington post istället
<maxjezy> eller är huffpost inte samma som huffington post?
<maxjezy> jo de var det ju såg jag nu
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-25
<Philip5> maxjezy: jahapp, om man skulle ta och sätta igång och tokshoppa en massa grejer för analogt. kemi, framkallningsutrustning och film. beställa massor av paket :D
<maxjezy> Philip5, ingen dum ide
<maxjezy> funderar på att själv köpa lite film till min pentax
<maxjezy> fick laddaren idag
<maxjezy> Philip5, anser du dig kunnig inom fotografi utanför det tekniska?
<maxjezy> har du talang för det?
<Philip5> jovars
<Philip5> bättre än genomsnittet
<Philip5> men det är ju skillnad på att ta bilder och skapa bilder. jag gillar att skapa bilder
<maxjezy> jo, du gillar att använda dig av onaturligt ljus, planera brudarnas poses osv?
<maxjezy> ungefär som blender fast IRL
<Philip5> typ
<maxjezy> har du varit med i någon fototävling på fotosidan?
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> så där... då har man beställt film och kemi plus lite smått för 2500 kr :D
<Philip5> bara att vänta på paket nu
<maxjezy> shitt pommes
<maxjezy> hur många feta foton kommer du kalla fram på detta då?
<Philip5> är en del basprylar som man bara köper en gång
<Philip5> filmtank, mörksäck och lite byttor
<Philip5> 100 bilder film med min mellanformatskarma som bara tar 10 bilder per rulle
<Philip5> och kemi som räcker en 25-40 rullar
<Philip5> men nu ska jag en vända på stan
<Philip5> höres senare
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Testat CyanogenMod?
<Philip5> bara för rätt länge sedan
<Philip5> det var väl ok men vanilla android och jag är ju hooked on sense
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Jag gillar den faktiskt, trevliga funktioner
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vet du vad Tasker är?
<Philip5> någon processträds grunka som jag minns det
<Flygisoft> Ne, du kan sätta upp automatiska grejer
<Philip5> aha
<Flygisoft> röststyrning, locations, vilka master man är uppkopplad mot bla bla bla
<Flygisoft> Finns otroligt mycket man kan göra
<Philip5> som man också använder?
<Flygisoft> Jag har haft det ett bra tag, en profil jag har är Hemma/Ute
<Flygisoft> Avaktiverar data och kör sync över Wifi med 90 minuters mellanrum istället för Wifi på hela tiden etc
<Flygisoft> massa sånt
<Philip5> fanns någon annan sånt app sedan android kom till nästan
<Flygisoft> Så aktiveras/avaktiveras profilen utifrån vilken mast jag är uppkopplad mot
<Philip5> minns inte riktigt vad den hette bara
<Flygisoft> Mjo, körde någon annan förut, men den var inte lika bra tyvärr, kommer dock inte ihåg namnet på den jag körde förut
<Flygisoft> kan ju vara helt olika vi pratar om dock :P
<Philip5> fast tasker är en köpapp? jag har aldrig köpt någon app mest av princip :)
<Flygisoft> Hmm, kan stämma
<Philip5> försöker komma på vad den appen hette som var där när det begav sig eller om det var tasker redan då
<Philip5> drar den inte mycket batteri förresten?
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kollar jag i batteri grejen så har Tasker dragit 2% på 13 timmar
<Flygisoft> men jag sparar ändå mycket mer på grund av alla profiler som automatiskt ställs
<Flygisoft> Innan jag använder Tasker så tog mitt batteri slut mycket fortare iaf, då allt onödigt stängs ner när det inte behövs :)
<Flygisoft> använde*
<Philip5> verkar meckigt
<Flygisoft> Inte så farligt när man väl lär sig det, kan vara lite avancerat från början ja
<maxjezy> hur lång batteritid har du då Flygisoft ?
<maxjezy> jag laddar min telefon kanske 1-2 ggr per månad
<maxjezy> i värsta fall 3 ggr
<Philip5> då har di ingen smartphone
<maxjezy> näe, det är en nokia
<Flygisoft> Haha :P
<Flygisoft> Ja min vattentäta Samsung som jag har som arbetstelefon behöver jag ladda typ 2 gånger per månad
<Flygisoft> Men jag kan ju inte göra ett skit på den heller så
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du kanske kan ringa med den ;)
<maxjezy> förstår inte riktigt grejen med att ha telefon och dator i ett
<maxjezy> varför ville man inte ha telefon i datorn?
<maxjezy> men dator i telefon?
<maxjezy> man borde i princip kunna bygga de här evighetsbatteritelefonerna med en solcell på baksidan som laddar upp batteriet så de aldrig behöver laddas
<maxjezy> det vore as-nice
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-26
<Philip5> MaxJezy: så vad är nytt?
<MaxJezy> jadu
<MaxJezy> kanske drar till trondheim nästa vecka
<MaxJezy> det vore nått
<Flygisoft> MaxJezy: Varför man vill ha en telefon som en dator, ja för mig är det väldigt bra, svara på mail och massa sånt, kan styra mina servrar och massa sånt
<Flygisoft> slipper man ha en dator med sig hela tiden
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du missar något de här fyra dagarna :) http://www.uppsalafotofestival.se
<Philip5> jag ska strax iväg på det
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Nice :)
<Philip5> och om en månad så är fotomässan i sthlm :)
<Flygisoft> ser ut som det är en hel del
<Philip5> det är en del utställningar
<Philip5> lite workshops och föredrag
<Flygisoft> Ja det hade varit intressant att gå på, synd man bor så långt upp
<Philip5> förstår det
<Philip5> fast i år så vet jag inte om det är några direkta prylar jag vill klämma och känna på för så mycket nytt har inte kommit
<Philip5> blir väl sigmas nya objektivserie i så fall som kan bli kul att testfota med
<Philip5> nu ska jag ut på äventyr
<MaxJezy> Philip5 http://www.blocket.se/vi/48699520.htm vad är nikonkameran och objektivet värt?
<MaxJezy> objektivet kanske 150-200?
<MaxJezy> jag frågade vad hon vill ha för det via mail, men hon skrev bud
<MaxJezy> vill inte betala över marknadsvärdet lixom
<MaxJezy> visst fokuserar den med d200 motorn?
<Philip5> tror inte huset är värt mer än 400-500 kr
<Philip5> gluggen kanske går på drygt 1500 
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-28
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Var det nice på mässan nu då?
<Philip5> var ingen mässa... det var festival :P
<Flygisoft> Ja just det :P
<Flygisoft> Men hur var det då? :P
<Philip5> jorå. jag var på en workshop idag om våtplåtsteknik
<Philip5> sådant de använde på 1800-talet
<Flygisoft> Aldrig hört talas om
<Philip5> med storformatskamera man ställer sig bakom med skynke över sig för att se nått
<Flygisoft> Ah
<Flygisoft> Måste varit intressant dom här dagarna
<Philip5> blir den här typen av bilder direkt på en plåt av aluminium eller glas: http://www.paulmitchellkelly.com/pk-ripper/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/wet-plate.jpg
<Philip5> old school
<MaxJezy> giftigt som satan väl?
<Philip5> man måste ha labbet med sig när man tar bilden och plattan blöter man innan man tar bilden och den får inte torka innan man framkallar den
<Philip5> inte giftigt som satan men inte helt nyttigt som mycke annan kemi är
<Flygisoft> :P
<Philip5> man bör ha handskar när man grejar med det där
<Flygisoft> Det hade dom säkert inte förut
<Philip5> det hade de inte förr och då blev de bruna om händerna
<Philip5> tog ett porträtt av mig och då satt jag ute med vinden i ansiktet och man får inte röra sig eller helst blinka på 15 sekunder som min bild tog
<Philip5> synd bara att grejerna för sånt ska vara så dyra
<Flygisoft> 15 sekunder är ju en ganska bra stund om man ska försöka sitta helt stilla med :P
<Philip5> men jag är sugen på en sådan kamera. man kan ju använda stora vanliga negativ i dem
<Philip5> jo det är en stund. man har en stöttestativ för bakhuvudet när man tar sådana porträtt så det ska vara lättare att vara stilla
<MaxJezy> bäst är ju om man är död
<Philip5> vissa fotade ju döda så förr också
<MaxJezy> måste vara smidigt att fota döda
<MaxJezy> om de är färska 
<Flygisoft> HAha
<Flygisoft> Ja annars är det ju inte så trevligt kan man ju tänka sig
<Philip5> här kan du se när de tar sådan bild och vad man måste göra i ett svep utan avbrott: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irIpciV1pIM
<Philip5> den här kanske är roligare att kolla på http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwRR8NBg-8U
<MaxJezy> nah
<MaxJezy> ja gillade den första bättre
<Philip5> hur som helst så måste man ju ha lite tålamod med sånt foto
<MaxJezy> lite som blender
<MaxJezy> är 7000 modellerna de enda som har af motor?
<MaxJezy> av tusenmodellerna dvs
<MaxJezy> 3xxx och 5xxx har väl inte?
<Philip5> d90 och d70 har det också men de är ju inga i 1000-serier men är billiga
<Philip5> och äldre
<MaxJezy> d50 har väl motor med?
<MaxJezy> är väl bara d40 som är utan?
<Philip5> vet inte riktigt med de där som är flera år gamla
<Philip5> eller många år kanske man ska säga
#kubuntu-se 2013-09-29
<MaxJezy> Philip5, jag har satt massor med 35-70 på minneslistan på tradera
<MaxJezy>  de verkar inte gå för mer än 300.
<MaxJezy> en blev såld för 20 minuter sedan för 260 kr
<MaxJezy> hon ville ha 1000kr för kameran och gluggen
<MaxJezy> http://www.tradera.com/samyang-14mm-1-2-8-till-nikon-auktion_302004_191414371
<MaxJezy> tror han har placerat den i fel kategori för att få ut maxvärdet på det
<Philip5> vad folk vill ha och vad folk vill ge är ju inte alltid riktigt samma sak 
<Philip5> gäller väl nästan alltid främst saker som är ett par år gamla som folk gett mycket för och som tappat i värde för de ännu inte blivit kult eller räknas som retro än
<Philip5> ett bra exempel är det här objektivet till min analoga kamera som fortfarande säljs ny men som de som säljer beganat i toppskick knappt får 2000 kr för om de ens får det sålt för det finns en annan variant av den som alla vill ha (och som jag har) http://www.scandinavianphoto.se/produkt/1557364/mamiya-rz-sekor-z-50-4-5-w
<Philip5> hade jag köpt en glugg nyligen för 14000 kr så skulle det inte vara så kul att sälja för 2000 kr
<MaxJezy> då är det bättre att inte sälja alls
<MaxJezy> jag upplever ofta att jag måste köpa nytt för saker jag sålt var inte onödiga
<MaxJezy> tex, jag sålde mitt nikon 18-55
<MaxJezy> nu måste jag köpa en zoom iaf
<MaxJezy> för min dotter vill ha zoom och AF
<MaxJezy> men jag köper nog en 35-70 verkar det som
<MaxJezy> fast det blir nog inga mer prylar innan jul
<Philip5> nu börjar ju Bron igen så du ska väl se på tv
<MaxJezy> jo
<MaxJezy> såg det vetty
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-23
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Kan inte du fixa en paketlista för debian istället?
<Flygisoft> Hade varit trevligt ibland faktiskt ;D
<Philip5> du kan väl hämta paket från sid?
<Philip5> sid brukar ju ligga i framkant
<Philip5> jag packar inte så mycket längre. bara lite program som jag använder som jag vill ha uppdaterade
<Philip5> typ digikam och lite grejs kring det
<Philip5> bygger en patchad update av digikam just nu faktiskt :)
<Philip5> var några ganska allvarliga buggar i senaste releasen som gör att digikam kraschar titt som tätt
<Philip5> plus att digikam är ganska osmidigt släppt som källkod med en svit av olika libs som även de ska uppdateras men så finns de även på annat håll som officiella release och ska man pilla på dem så får man problem på annat håll som kan vara beroende av dem
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo jag kan hämta från sid
<Flygisoft> digikam, vad är det för något då?
<Philip5> har du missat det? ;)
<Philip5> finns även för windows men där ligger de ofta efter med att släppa
<Philip5> det är ett bildorganiseringsprogram 
<Philip5> och det kan batchprocessa bilder
<Philip5> Flygisoft: https://www.digikam.org
<Philip5> lite som lightroom men mindre av editeringen och mer av organiseringen
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Trevligt, funkar det nice?
<Flygisoft> digicam alltså
<Philip5> jo men ibland kan releaserna vara lite buggiga
<Philip5> utvecklarna är mer för att jobba med nya features än att fixa med gammalt
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ah okej
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-24
<Philip5> Flygisoft: har du kollat närmare på digikam då?
<Philip5> Flygisoft: vad använder du för att organisera dina bilder?
<Flygisoft> Nej jag har inte kollat på det
<Flygisoft> Ingeting just nu, mer än i lightroom
<Philip5> lightroom har ju en del sådana funktioner
<Philip5> imorgon är det ju löning så det kanske är dags att shoppa runt lite på nätet efter nya roliga kameraprylar :D
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Haha ja precis
<Flygisoft> Tänkte beställa något paraplyer iaf
<Flygisoft> paraply
<Flygisoft> Kan man få ut någon effekt med det här ens?
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Flash-Umbrella-Silver-Black-Parabolic-Type-59-64-034-150-162cm-diameter-arc-Z2-/151410916206?&_trksid=p2056016.m2516.l5255
<Flygisoft> Är ju ganska stor yta som ska belysas tänkte jag
<Philip5> jag har en sådan på 180cm med vit insida
<Philip5> funderar på att skaffa en med silver
<Flygisoft> Kör du med studioblixt då eller?
<Philip5> och visst får du ut effekt. det blir lite som att stuttsa mot en vägg men det riktar sig lite mer 
<Philip5> kört med både och men det kräver rätt rejäl blixthållare för att orka hålla upp det
<Flygisoft> Kan tänka mig det :P
<Philip5> funkar inte med min vanliga blixthållare för speedlight
<Flygisoft> Vad använder du istället då?
<Philip5> jag har sådana här som är för veka för så stort paraply http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pivot-Speedlight-Flash-Mount-Umbrella-Holder-RF-602-D-/170777432115
<Flygisoft> Jo är ju det jag har med
<Philip5> oftast kör jag stora med studioblixt
<Philip5> någon gång har jag nog kört den med min bowen adapter för speedlights
<Philip5> en adapter som gör att jag kan haka på studioljus softboxar och sånt jag har till speedlights
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Philip5> typ sådan här http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Flash-Bracket-Holder-Bowens-Mount-Adapter-Chuck-fr-EZ-Fold-Speedlight-Softbox-/151402351096
<Philip5> fast jag har en annan tillverkare men ser rätt lik ut
<Philip5> men sådana där riktigt stora paraplyer är ju mest för fyllnadsljus om det är vad du vill ha det till :)
<Philip5> och det blir inte direkt kontrollerat ljus
<Flygisoft> Ne det kan jag verkligen tänka mig :P
<Philip5> men smidigt när man inte har någon vägg i närheten eller liknande att stuttsa emot
<Philip5> eller en sådan där man vill ha den
<Flygisoft> Måste ju funka nice då den är så pass stor?
<Flygisoft> Silver lär väl man väl dock få ut något mer effekt ur
<Philip5> jo men också hårdare highlights
<Philip5> nu ska jag åka och posta några gamla hederliga brev och så blir det nog burgare på vägen hem igen. frågan är om det ska bli Max eller burger king :D
<Flygisoft> Jo
<Philip5> tuffa beslut
<Flygisoft> Haha :D
<Flygisoft> I-lands problem va
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> bbl
<Philip5> Flygisoft: hehe, det är kul när folk skriver blogginlägg om en :D
<Flygisoft> Jaså?
<Philip5> https://www.google.se/#q=ubuntu+digikam+4.3
<Philip5> typ alla träffar där handlar ju om mina paket :D
<Philip5> fast flera av den har skrivet lite fel i sina guider
<Flygisoft> Haha nice
<Philip5> kanske borde lägga till "kändis" på mitt visitkort
<Flygisoft> Menar det ;D
<Philip5> lite som du borde lägga till "flickfotograf" ;P
<Flygisoft> Är dock mest barn jag fotar tycker jag :P
<Flygisoft> Dock ska man nog inte skriva det på ett visitkort, kan verka konstigt
<Philip5> hehe, tror du? :D
<Flygisoft> En aning :P
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Typ en sån här du har eller?
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/351009315130?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
<Philip5> typ
<Philip5> har nog ett annat märke bra för yttersidan ser inte så blank ut
<Philip5> tror det 'r ett sånt här www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PIXAPRO-180cm-71-Studio-Super-Large-Black-White-Umbrella-8mm-Shaft-Mega-Brolly-/190788099032
<Flygisoft> Ah okej :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-25
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jaha, kollar du runt efter trevliga saker nu eller?
<Philip5> inte än
<Philip5> har bevakning på en budgivning på ett cir-pol-filter till min rolleiflex
<Flygisoft> Ah nice :)
<Philip5> själv då? paraply kanske?
<Philip5> har också koll på om det dyker upp någon prisvärd prismasökare till min rollei i bra skick
<Flygisoft> Mjo kollar runt lite
<Flygisoft> Så funderar jag på att beställa stativ för bakgrund
<Philip5> sånt har jag :)
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vad kör du för något?
<Philip5> ett jag köpt på ebay
<Philip5> typ ett sånt här www.ebay.com/itm/2-3m-Photography-Photo-Lighting-Studio-Background-Support-Backdrop-Stand-Kit-/181470920636
<Philip5> vet inte om det är exakt den men rätt lik
<Philip5> en del har rätt korta ben på stativen och verkar inte så stabila
<Flygisoft> Duger 2m som höjd tycker du?
<Philip5> lägsta laget
<Philip5> det är ju bara 2 dm över huvudet på en som är 180 cm
<Philip5> bättre att kunna dra upp den än att inte kunna det
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Kollade på ett på 2.8m så slipper man ju det problemet
<Philip5> tror min går upp till 2.8 som högsta och är 2,6 m bred eller nått
<Flygisoft> Känns ju ganska bra
<Flygisoft> Philip5
<Flygisoft> HAHA :D
<Flygisoft> http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-X-20-ft-Gray-Muslin-Backdrop-100-Cotton-Photography-Background-Photo-Studio-/390935062844?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b058ba93c
<Flygisoft> Import charges: $12.90
<Flygisoft> Tror du mig nu då? :P
<Philip5> ser man på
<Flygisoft> Blev ju nästan osäker ett tag att jag hade sett fel
<Philip5> hehe
<Philip5> eller så blåser de dig på avgiften och du får betala dubbel import :P
<Flygisoft> Haha
<Philip5> Flygisoft: fast enligt källa i din stad så är det ju bara skit att köpa sånt där från kina ;)
<Philip5> HUR kan du kasta pengar i sjön så där?? :P
<Flygisoft> Ja jag menar det
<Flygisoft> Bra priser är alltid trevligt :P
<Philip5> bättre att lägga 2000 kr på ett märke som låtit sina grejer tillverkats i samma fabriker i kina
<Philip5> det är ju mycket bättre och proffsigare ;)
<Flygisoft> Haha ja eller hur
<Philip5> han som säger så där har han mycket prylar själv?
<Philip5> ibland är det ju personer som typ köpt nikon/canons dyraste hus och en dyr glugg till den och vägrar att köpa annat eller har råd med mer för att det inte kan vara lika bra grejer
<Philip5> och sedan fotar de skit
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du kanske ska låta den här fotografen få ge dig lite kritik på dina bilder... :D
<Philip5> http://www.vice.com/Take-it-or-Leave-it-with-Bruce-Gilden/bruce-critiques-art-photography
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Jo han har mycket prylar
<Flygisoft> kan länka tills hans profil på fotosidan i PM
<Flygisoft> Denna kanal loggar ju till google
<Philip5> jo
<Flygisoft> Slipper jag eventuella problem i framtiden :P
<Flygisoft> Haha, rolig den där Bruce
<Flygisoft> Tror dock inte jag skulle skicka några bilder till honom, skulle ju bli sågad som bara den
<Philip5> fast han är ju iaf brutalt ärlig
<Philip5> så många som inte riktigt törs kritisera konst för att konst ska ju få vara hur det vill
<Flygisoft> Ja helt klart
<Philip5> MaxJezy: jasså du bara smyyyger in så där
<Philip5> och sedan sitter du där tyst som muren
<Philip5> och bara är så där mystiskt hemlig
<MaxJezy> Philippe, precissly :)
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-26
<Philip5> MaxJezy & Flygisoft: är det fest här eller? så mycket folk på ett och samma ställe... :O
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Ja men typ
<Flygisoft> Ska öppna en öl nu faktiskt
<Philip5> Flygisoft: najs, jag ska spela lite CoH
<Flygisoft> Philip5: LÃ¥ter inte helt fel
<Philip5> Flygisoft: du borde också köra CoH så jag kan slakta dig :D
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Kanske man ska göra det
<Flygisoft> Spelar ju inte ett spel längre, börjar bli bra tråkigt
<Philip5> är billigt
<Flygisoft> Steam eller?
<Philip5> jupp
<Philip5> ett grundspel och 2 expanstioner
<Philip5> CoH 2 är tråkigt däremot
<Flygisoft> Kör du Steam på kubuntu nu eller?
<Philip5> en uppföljare som inte har samma känsla
<Flygisoft> Verkar ju fått relativt bra stöd där nu
<Philip5> jo jag kör CoH i wine
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Finns ju "native" för linux
<Flygisoft> Dock inte alla spel som har stöd för linux än
<Flygisoft> http://store.steampowered.com/browse/linux/
<Philip5> nä det är väl långt ifrån alla
<Flygisoft> Var bra dåligt utbud ändå
<Philip5> Company of Heroes Complete Pack kostar visst £25 och då är det alla 3
<Philip5> fast de där är väl spel i steam som kör native linux
<Philip5> kör man wine så är det många fler även om det är större risk för buggar och de allra nyaste spelen strular nog mer
<Flygisoft> Mjo
<Flygisoft> Gjorde ju ett försök förut att gå över till Kubuntu med någon tidigare dator
<Philip5> jag spelar ju bara CoH och det funkar bra i wine
<Philip5> det enda jag saknar till linux är att photoshop skulle funka
<Flygisoft> Var väl några år sedan, men mitt grafikkort var ju något ombyggt PCI kort till AGP så Kubuntu vägrade ju fatta med drivarna så sket sig
<Philip5> nyaste photoshop
<Flygisoft> Ah nice
<Philip5> aha, ja sådana där udda grejer kanske kan strula
<Flygisoft> Enda jag kör i Wine är nog VMWare klieten för att styra servrarna
<Flygisoft> På min laptop då
<Philip5> jag har aldrig haft några sådana problem men jag brukar ju köpa hårdvara som jag vet ska funka bra till linux
<Philip5> vmware-klient i wine?
<Philip5> vad är det för special?
<Flygisoft> WMware vSphere, styra virtuella maskiner
<Philip5> aha, jag kör bara vmware workstation
<Flygisoft> VMware*
<Philip5> testa paket i 32bit och så winxp
<Flygisoft> Finns ingen linux klient som jag har fattat det tyvärr för vSphere
<Flygisoft> Kör man VMware workstation som "os" och installerar övriga virtuella maskiner på den eller?
<Flygisoft> eller sitter du med ett helt cloud av maskiner? :P
<Philip5> workstation är ingen os-boot utan en klient som du öppnar upp och bootar vmware installationer i
<Philip5> du kan köra flera aktiva i olika flikar samtidigt
<Philip5> men de körs ju som vilket program som helst så de lever ju inte sitt eget liv om jag stänger ner
<Flygisoft> Typ som VirtualBox då
<Flygisoft> Men troligen bättre då VMWare som gjort det
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Är det några expasion på nya också eller?
<Flygisoft> eller på den du kör
<Flygisoft> Det skrev du där uppe ja
<Flygisoft> :
<Flygisoft> :D
<Flygisoft> Tror jag får vänta tills nästa vecka dock, tror jag mer eller mindre gjort av med alla bandbredd för denna månad
<Philip5> tror det finns expansion till 2an också men jag har bara testat med vanliga 2an och det var inte alls kul jämfört med originalet
<Flygisoft> Var ju inte detta jag hade tänkt behöva jävlas med på en fredag, attacker mot en server -.-
<Philip5> latjo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Btw
<Flygisoft> Hört om det här? http://www.csoonline.com/article/2687265/application-security/remote-exploit-in-bash-cve-2014-6271.html
<Philip5> nope
<Philip5> fast jag kör redan en patchad bash
<Flygisoft> Bra det iaf
#kubuntu-se 2014-09-28
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Hej på dig
<Philip5> yo
<Flygisoft> Philip5: Vaknar du till så här när helgen är slit
<Flygisoft> slut
<Philip5> kom hem från en stund sedan. har varit på släktträff och försökt vara representativ
<Flygisoft> Ah okej
<Flygisoft> Gick det bra då? :P
<Philip5> jag överlevde :)
<Flygisoft> ;D
